# Fantail in Raynham, MA



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This little bird just wondered into this couples front yard. It has no band. They don't want to keep it I don't think. I have suggested it to them. This baby needs a home.............contact me............


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
They can contact me if no one else shows interest. Poor thing can come here and live with my buncha'birds
Daryl


----------



## bhonerz_23 (Jun 5, 2007)

Im willing to take care of that bird but I live in Maryland.
If you could ship it to me Ill pay for shipping and handling thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bhonerz_23 said:


> Im willing to take care of that bird but I live in Maryland.
> If you could ship it to me Ill pay for shipping and handling thanks


Thanks for the offer. As of right now, I've put a member in touch with the couple that has this bird. She's very close to them, so I'm waiting to see how that turns out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

As it stands right now, this bird has a forever home with a member here on PT. I'll let her spill the beans when she's ready..........another bird rescued/adopted.................happy ending........I just LOVE those......


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> As it stands right now, this bird has a forever home with a member here on PT. I'll let her spill the beans when she's ready..........another bird rescued/adopted.................happy ending........I just LOVE those......


 That's great news! I think I know who this might be that is adopting the bird but will wait and see for sure!

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

fantails are not good flyers, the parents owners must be close by. I sugest ath they ask around the neighbor hood first


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

warriec said:


> fantails are not good flyers, the parents owners must be close by. I sugest ath they ask around the neighbor hood first


Hi warriec & all,
I will go ahead & spill the beans...I've arranged to pick up this little cutie over the weekend. The finders did canvas the neighborhood, local pet and feed stores, etc... and were unable to locate any pigeon fanciers nearby that the bird might belong to. 

So - as long as no owner turns up before Saturday, little "Snowflake" will be coming to live with me and my little flock  

Many thanks to Renee and the other 911 volunteers for guiding the fine people who report these little lost souls and help to bring them home...or place them in new loving homes. Hip hip hooray! They deserve more than 3 cheers!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karen,

Hip Hip Hoorah...is right!

I'm so glad to hear this beautiful bird will become a member of your lovely bird family, she/he will fit right in and have a wonderful home.

Thank you for adopting this bird, and to the finder, and Renee for all you do to make "happy endings."


----------

